# Should I tip movers and what is considered appropriate amount?



## kimuyen (Aug 8, 2013)

We have 3 Spanish guys from a local moving company moved our furniture and belongings into our flat. There are some bulky and heavy items. They are setting up the beds and dining set now. What is customary in Spain (or Barcelona/Cataluyna) regarding tipping movers?

Thanks.


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

I wouldn't but then I'm tight. 

Tipping isn't something that is done in Europe, the only time we do is at a restaurant and it's more because we can't be bothered waiting for the change than anything else.

I'd offer them some refreshments though and if you really feel generous then slip them a 20 to get some beers after shift.
I doubt they would expect a tip from you so it would be a nice bonus for them if you feel they have earned it.


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

I think their fee is more than enough already, but I agree with pax at tha 20 e for a drink is a nice gesture


----------



## kimuyen (Aug 8, 2013)

We slipped them 30 euros, enough for a nice lunch. Compared to the US crew that we had, these guys were more efficient and better at their job. Coming from the US, I still feel guilty if I don't tip. But at the same time, I am aware that other cultures do not expect or appreciate tips the same way. Some cultures view tipping as demeaning and that they are treated as a lesser class (to take "hand out"). 

The guys appreciate the tip though so at least I did not commit a faux pas.


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

Hopefully no one will set a precedent for giving American style huge tips, or there might be a few broken ornaments when none are proffered!


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

Had lunch in EL Corte Inglés the other day and there was a sign saying that they don't accept tips (it also said that "the best compliment is to come back")


----------



## kimuyen (Aug 8, 2013)

extranjero said:


> Hopefully no one will set a precedent for giving American style huge tips, or there might be a few broken ornaments when none are proffered!


No worries. I am not representative American tippers to set a precedence. If anything, I just cancel out my frugal husband.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

I like the fact that tipping is not expected, but if someone does their job really well and is considerate and careful, I always give them a bit extra.

When we first had our house painted in 2008 we tried to tip the guys who had worked 10 hours a day in the August heat. They were horrified and wouldn't accept anything, so we stuffed a note into one of their pockets. 

The next time we were out at a bar in the town, a bottle of wine appeared on the table courtesy of "Manuel el pintor".

I think things have changed though, with the economic crisis. This year they took it willingly and gratefully.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Sandra gave our removal guys what I considered to be an exorbitant tip, I think around 50 euros...but they had driven all the way from Prague, unloaded a huge truck full of furniture which they placed in situ and were the same guys who had loaded our stuff. The company, AGS, wasn't cheap - we learnt our lesson as we used a cheap company to take our stuff from the UK to Prague which proved you usually get what you pay for - and I would use them again.

As for general rules about tipping....if the service is good we tip a reasonable amount, 10 -15% of the bill in a 'good' restaurant. If the service is bad, no tip. In cafes and bars I round up to the nearest euro.

The first time Sandra visited Prague with me, before the overthrow of the Communist regime, we read in a guidebook issued by the state owned Czech travel agency Cedok that 'workers in socialist countries were proud of their labour and happy and were insulted if offered tips'.
We found getting any change back wasn't the norm...we had to ask for it even if we were owed a largeish amount and once the waitress kept a large denomination note saying 'This is for me?'
My Czech friend choked laughing when she read that in the guidebook.


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Upon my arrival to Spain a couple of days ago, I went to a cafe, where the waiter was a total sweetheart and he made me two delicious coffees. I tipped him 15%, and asked him if that was the appropriate amount in Spain. He said tipping isn't the culture here, and that it is a North American tradition. So I asked him to give the tip back. He apologised and said he couldn't open the jar he had just put the tip in. I just laughed and said I was joking. To my way of thinking, if there is a tip jar, then they accept tips.

Prior to my visit to the cafe, I had just tipped the cabby 4 euros on a 16 euro trip, and he was most appreciative. The tip was due to the fact that some guy had cut him off in traffic and he blew a gasket screaming at the guy, who rolled down his window and screamed back. I heard all the Spanish profanities I know. The guy in the car who cut us off held up what looked like a camera tripod and was waving it at the cabby. The cabby told him to stick it up his *ahem.* I quite enjoyed myself, hearing the Spanish vigor and swearing. The cabby went on a rant for five minutes, then finally calmed down and apologised for getting upset. I said not to worry, because I do the same when upset - just let it out then and there.

I went on a trip in university to study the jungles of Costa Rica. At the end of one of our stays in the jungle, we took up a collection for the staff who hosted us, and they were incredibly offended to receive the tip. They said they didn't do what they did for money. So I too have witnessed great offense when tipping.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

I bet that's the first time a cab driver's been tipped for swearing!


----------

